# Fox Farms Ocean Forest



## outdoorsman101 (Mar 8, 2008)

Just bought 5 bags of it so pumped for this years outdoor grow


----------



## trillions of atoms (Mar 8, 2008)

5 bags doesnt go far! lol


goodluck on the grow! tons of GREEN mojo for ya. ulls up a chair:


----------



## constantine (Mar 8, 2008)

might use happy frog this spring


----------



## tankdogster (Apr 22, 2008)

FF ocean forest question. I left an open bag outside for a few weeks 
I'm sure that was not a good thing. Should I sterilize the soil before I mix it with some worm casting? If so how?


----------



## smokybear (Apr 22, 2008)

FF is great stuff. You will definitely be happy with the results. I would have bought 20 bags, at least. Haha. Anyways, you could bake the soil but I wouldn't want to do that in my oven! I would use it outside and it shouldn't be a problem. Just my thoughts. Take care and be safe.


----------



## Killertea08 (May 7, 2008)

Fox Farm is a great soil I like to mix in some high phospherus guano with the soil on the bottom of my pots then fill it in so when the plants get to the bottom during flowering they get a nice little boost.  Read about it in high times and it worked like a charm


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 8, 2008)

tankdogster said:
			
		

> FF ocean forest question. I left an open bag outside for a few weeks
> I'm sure that was not a good thing. Should I sterilize the soil before I mix it with some worm casting? If so how?


What's the problem with leaving a bag of soil open outside? If you're growing with it it's going to be outside anyways. I don't see what it needs to be sterilized of?

And can you use this soil indoors as well? I'm not sure if there are specific indoor/outdoor soils or if you can use any type of soil in either environment.


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

> If you're growing with it it's going to be outside anyways


Don't know how you reached that conclusion. Tankdogster never said he was growing outside.


> I don't see what it needs to be sterilized of?



Bugs


----------



## Hick (May 8, 2008)

.....but...but...but... wouldn't "sterilizing it", cooking it also kill the _beneficial_ fungi??.. the very benefits of organic grdening..


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 8, 2008)

It surely would. In all likelihood the soil will be fine to use, and I should have said that, but there is always a possibility of bugs. I just wanted to give IllusionalFate a reason why soil "may" need to be sterilized.


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

When I was still doing soil I used FF Ocean and some Light Warrior, awesome indoor mix especially for younglings and it is really airy IMO. Worked like a charm for me time and time again. I just stopped with soil inside and that's the only reason I no longer use it. They are also releasing smaller sizes of all their soil, not that any of us needs smaller bags but hey I thought I'd mention it. Good luck with your grow BTW.


----------



## IllusionalFate (May 8, 2008)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Don't know how you reached that conclusion. Tankdogster never said he was growing outside.
> 
> [quoted post]
> 
> Bugs


Yeah, that was dumb of me to assume, I for some reason thought this was an outdoor use discussion.

I assume the disadvantage of bringing the bugs indoors would be infestation and not damage to the plants? I say this because those bugs are going to be around outdoor plants anyways. Sorry for my ignorance on the subject, I know next to nothing about outdoor growing.



			
				snuggles said:
			
		

> When I was still doing soil I used FF Ocean and some Light Warrior, awesome indoor mix especially for younglings and it is really airy IMO. Worked like a charm for me time and time again. I just stopped with soil inside and that's the only reason I no longer use it. They are also releasing smaller sizes of all their soil, not that any of us needs smaller bags but hey I thought I'd mention it. Good luck with your grow BTW.


I think I'm going to try this for my next grow. In what ratio should I mix the soils together, and should I add any perlite or vermiculite or is there already enough in the soil mixes?


----------



## snuggles (May 8, 2008)

IllusionalFate said:
			
		

> Runbyhemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Dr. Manny Bowles (May 8, 2008)

Where do you guys get your soil? It's never stored outside before you get it?

Just wondering


----------

